# Dernière chance de...



## chounim (15 Décembre 2010)

trouver LE screensaver qui me permettrai de gagner +5 points en amour et +20, au moins, en reconnaissance :

Le screensaver feu de cheminée.





Si vous me trouvez ça, vous gagnez, déjà, reconnaissance éternelle, et un bon cadox.

Merci à tous.

J'viens de trouver ça, mais pas compatible 10.6  http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Fireside.html


----------



## Fìx (15 Décembre 2010)

Genre ça?


Ça a l'air d'être du Windaube en tout cas.... (même en recherchant avec le _« nom de l'économiseur+mac*»_)


----------



## chounim (15 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Genre ça?
> 
> 
> Ça a l'air d'être du Windaube en tout cas.... (même en recherchant avec le _« nom de l'économiseur+mac*»_)



mouaip, windows, et (très) payant, j'en profite pour ajouter qu'il devra être gratuit tant qu'à faire...

Merci en tout cas


----------

